# Cement board glued down with liquid nails?



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

So I just got through demoing a ceramic tile floor where the installer glued down the cement board with trowel able liquid nails. Anyone else use this approach? It was nailed as well with roofing nails which is what I usually do except I use modified thin-set under the cement board.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've demo'd small areas where people did the handyman special--liquid nails for tile.
If that's what people want to do, they should do that.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've seen a few. But it was both roofing nails and some kinda construction adhesive. these were against cinder block walls though, , small area, needed every inch of clearance.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've demoed several.Liquid Nail is the preferred choice for the DIY'er in this area and probably all others.It's been around a long time and they used to have a good marketing campaign . Seen more of it used than I care to in places I didn't care to see it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's an engineered uncoupling layer... :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate those demo's. If I really hated some one I might consider using it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Those suck! All you can do is imagine the person that installed it that way is the floor so can can kick the chit out of them...lol. 

Some times an sds max with a wide chisel bit can get it up.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

It was on a home about 10 years old. It came up easy enough with a smaller Bosch demo/drill hammer. It may have been some other type of adhesive but it looked like liquid nails. Maybe it was mastic? It wasn't impossible but a little difficult. It was troweled on with a 1/[email protected] notched trowel and installed between a plywood subfloor (thank god) and wonder board. I have not seen it before in "new" construction. Thanks for the responses. Just curious.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

QR,
as you can see/read, a lot of people "do tile" that have little to no idea what they are doing--and are too lazy to buy that $15 home depot "how to tile" book, so you run across all sorts of weird ****...thus my comment. Carpentry is the same, but to a far less extent as carpentry can tip over, collapse, etc. and is easier than just flopping down tile.


----------

